
Google Scientific Calculator (Voice-Enabled 34-Button Calculator) - mshafrir
https://www.google.com/search?q=what+is+the+square+root+of+30
======
bookwormAT
The calculator adapts nicely to screen size. For example, if I rotate my
smartphone into landscape mode, the calculator switches from a more basic view
to one with more options.

